# Donna Francisca



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Donna Francisca
British four-masted barque, 1892 to 1924. 
2,277 Gross tons 277.5 feet long 42 feet wide.
Model 32'=1". Completed 1st April, 2010.
Bob


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

Looks perfect, both the ship and the water. 

She was tragically lost as Lemkenhafen while unloading in Cerro Azul in 1924, the need for ballast not being observed.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

I didn't know it was lack of ballast that caused the loss. Rather tragic in view of the fact that she had water ballast tanks fitted and could be ballasted in less than 24 hours.
Bob


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

Could this photo be the same ship? http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=280102


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

It could be, but not as DONNA FRANCISCA. DONNA FRANCISCA never had painted ports, but after she was sold to Germany and renamed HERBERT, the colour scheme was altered to painted ports. I am not sure whether that photograph is of a real ship or a model. It looks real enough, but the thing that makes me wonder is that the masts have a shadow behind them as if it were a model photographed close to a wall!
Bob


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

Must be a negative photographed a bit above what it was lying on? It was originally posted here as a negative, and a moderator turned it around.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Here is the HERBERT, ex DONNA FRANCISCA. Looks the same as the gallery picture with 15 painted ports.
Bob


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

That will explain it. I feel fairly sure it is the same ship.
Bob


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

Thanks for the picture, I'll consider the ship as identified.


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Very beautiful ship Bob.


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Yes, I thought so as well. Nice name too. The stump t'gallant rig was considered quite ugly by many as there were no royals on top, but under full sail, they looked quite beautiful nevertheless.
Bob


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

How true!


----------



## manandvan (Jun 1, 2011)

I really appreciate the kind of topics you post here. Thanks for sharing us a great information that is actually helpful.

manandvanhirelondon


----------

